# Sticking a Jubilee Clip on a Brompton Suspension Block



## User (22 Mar 2017)




----------



## raleighnut (22 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Someone suggested sticking a jubilee clip on Boudicca's suspension block to firm it up a bit more.
> 
> Daft question.... what size (width-wise) of jubilee clip and where on the block?


One that fits, around the squidgy bit.


----------



## 12boy (22 Mar 2017)

Adrian I am so glad you posted that picture. I never need to roll my bike about folded and found heel strike to be a problem. So I mounted a set of smaller hard plastic wheels in place of the original ones. I tried folding it without wheels which didn't work well. Using derailleur jockey wheels looks like an ideal solution. I'll try that after work today. It looks like the somewhat cumbersome block that attaches to the rear brake has been replaced with a smaller piece. Do you know what it is?


----------



## Ian H (22 Mar 2017)

I suggest experimentation is the only way. I'd probably buy a couple of clips and try one or both in various positions.


----------



## Milkfloat (22 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I have no idea why jockey wheels have been substituted for the easy wheels.



It is so the rider can leave his name in morse code when wheeling his bike through my house.



Spoiler



Tom = -,---,--


----------



## Kell (22 Mar 2017)

The only thing to be slightly wary of is that when I did it, I found I had problems with the weight of the clip rotating the rubber block.

I didn't think anything of it until I realised that I couldn't lock the rear end in place.

In the end I took mine off as I was worried about it cutting into the rubber block - although it was unmarked when I took it off - and also because I couldn't detect any discernable difference.

Now I've just really tightened the block right up to compress it.


----------



## mickle (22 Mar 2017)

A couple of super heavy duty zip-ties acheive the same result with less likelihood of splitting the block.


----------



## robgul (22 Mar 2017)

I have to ask - given the availability of the Brompton "hard" rubber block why do you feel it necessary to try and make it harder still? I'm pretty tall and heavy and the hard block seems fine for riding.

Rob


----------



## mickle (22 Mar 2017)

http://www.bikegang.co.uk/single-post/2014/12/09/Brompton-Rear-Shock-Test-Ride-Compilation


----------



## raleighnut (22 Mar 2017)

The suspension block is shown being attached by a through bolt, surely tightening that bolt further will increase the 'preload' on the block thus making it stiffer. Downside may be it 'lowering' the rear end a touch.


----------



## 12boy (23 Mar 2017)

I have replaced my cheesy plastic wheels with derailleur jockey wheels as in the picture Adrian provided. I am pretty sure that between the reduced aero drag from the previous wheels and the lightening of the bike by a gram or two I will be cruising at a much faster speed, perhaps even 7 mph! BTW cranking down on the retaining nut on the suspension block will firm it up since it restricts the distance it can compress.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Mar 2017)

12boy said:


> I have replaced my cheesy plastic wheels with derailleur jockey wheels as in the picture Adrian provided. I am pretty sure that between the reduced aero drag from the previous wheels and the lightening of the bike by a gram or two I will be cruising at a much faster speed, perhaps even 7 mph! BTW cranking down on the retaining nut on the suspension block will firm it up since it restricts the distance it can compress.


That was what I thought, nice to have it confirmed by someone who owns one though.


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I've got a firm block, which is slightly different from what is shown on the Brompton site, in that it is slightly tapered (second photo shows this best).
> 
> View attachment 343571
> 
> ...




The original Brompton block was standard, hence the clip

The later introduction of graded blocks was supposed to make the modification unnecessary

As for the wheels, Mine are pre-easy wheels and the fashion then was to add skate board wheels


----------



## bikegang (23 Mar 2017)

This one from Joseph Kuosac is the firmest I tested. I got one sample here, anyone in UK want to test it (free to first reply in exchange some thoughs and photos)? .


----------



## Kell (23 Mar 2017)

I would definitley give that a go for you.


----------



## bikegang (23 Mar 2017)

Kell said:


> I would definitley give that a go for you.


Cool, please reply me via PM your address.


----------



## Drago (24 Mar 2017)

Not intervened in this thread as I don't have a Brompton, but I do like them so have been reading with interest.

Anyway, was just curious, did the hose clip trip really work?


----------



## doginabag (24 Mar 2017)

Interested to see what you think of it. I have the brompton firm block on mine and find that a bit bouncy.


----------



## bikegang (24 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> Not intervened in this thread as I don't have a Brompton, but I do like them so have been reading with interest.
> 
> Anyway, was just curious, did the hose clip trip really work?



It should work, as a matter of fact, Pacific cycles Reach also uses the same principle to adjust the firmness of their rear suspension block.


----------

